

IPhone/iPad app developer caught scraping Newseum's site - shortformblog
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/10/27/extra-extra-app-possibly-scraping-news-museums-feed/#comments

======
shortformblog
Oh, and the guy appears to find massive copyright infringement to be a huge
joke, based on this video he just made:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCzYNctx9Vo&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCzYNctx9Vo&feature=player_embedded)

